# Gothic's Huge Clear Out W} Imperial guard and Blood Angels



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Well I've just redecorated my rooms and I have found some armies that ain't being used, Here is a list of what I've got:

40K:

*Orks:*

Deff dread with 4 DCCWs (slightly painted)

3 Killa-kans (one skorcha,one big shoota and a grotzooka)

3 Deff Koptas all with ML (undercoated)

5 AoBR Nobz

Big mek with KFF

Big mek with shokk attack gun

AoBR warboss (slightly painted)

*LOTR:*

24 Morannon Orcs

*WHFB:*

Some plague monk sprues (5 made rest on sprue I believe anopther 13)

*Scenery:*

Imperial Bastion (chaosfied with Khorne Marks also minor repairs)

Space Marine Statue (Chaosfied with Khorne Marks)

This scenery pieces are well suited for world eaters legion or any other Khorne legion in the 40k universe. The Scenery pieces were painted by GW staff for a prize for these i will take a storm raven or a valkyrie for both and if you don't want both, you only want one i will take a baal predator or any imperial gaurd tank for the bastion and for the space marine statue a unit of sanguinary guard, kasrkin squad, armoured sentinel, cadian command squad or a squad of ratlings.

Here is what I would like:

For the Orks and Morannon orcs i would like blood angel units preferably assault squads, death company (with jump packs), furioso dreadnoughts (with clippings if possible) and sanguinary unit or imperial guard.

*UK only I'm afraid sorry guys and also please trade only*

Thanks for looking.

Gothic


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

First Photo: Plague Monks, Second Photo Bastion and Third Photo: Statue

Sorry about the quality of the photos my camera has broken and these were taking on my phone.


----------

